# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Pershendetje, Ju lutem me ndihmoni dot te gjej kete theme ???

## besial

Pershendetje me ndihmoni dot qe ta gjej kete theme ta shkarkoj free. ? http://wordpresssmart.com/spraymag/

----------


## Elmi Nikoci

Përshëndetje. Nuk e kuptova  temën! !! Kjo  adresë të  dërgon në  një  faqe. ... çfarë  egzakt kërkoni?? Rrespekt.

----------


## besial

kur nuk mer vesh plak mos komento kot , ok ,eshte e shkruar shum sakt ca kerkoj un nejse. klm

----------


## Aferim

> kur nuk mer vesh plak mos komento kot , ok ,eshte e shkruar shum sakt ca kerkoj un nejse. klm


Elmi ka te drejte. Na e sqaro me gjeresisht se ç'ndihme kerkon saktesisht?

Shtojce: Perse te duhet? Per ç'programues e do? PS4, Sony Vegas etj., windows apo?

----------


## anpeks

Kjo Theme Eshte per Blogspot.com jo per Wordpress megjithate ja ku e ke 
http://www.bloggertemplatestore.com/...spray-mag.html

----------


## Shpici1

Pershendetje:
Ja edhe linku per Wordpress theme:

http://nulledthemeswordpress.com/dow...e-blog-design/

----------

